
1 in 4 Biostatisticians Surveyed Say They Were Asked to Commit Scientific Fraud - nyolfen
http://infoproc.blogspot.com/2018/11/1-in-4-biostatisticians-surveyed-say.html
======
DoreenMichele
15 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18364518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18364518)

------
merricksb
Discussed 15 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18364518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18364518)
(527 points/224 comments)

